# Can't start Computer Browser



## Durz (Nov 10, 2009)

Hi all,

I have a server running on Windows Server 2008.
But Computer Browser service won't start.
It gives an error message "Error 230 : The pipe state is invalid" when I try to start it.
How do I start the service?

Regards,

Durz


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Check the server logs to see if the error you are getting is related to something else. Have you installed any software or done any Windows updates prior to this error popping up?


----------



## mdelaney911 (Jul 23, 2007)

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/140022

this should help you a bit


----------

